# Roost Alarm?



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I've been really fortunate this year to have a spot really near the roost. (only once out of seven outings have they not been there)

Anyway, yesterday morning when the birds woke, instead of the usual gobbling and yelping, they were putting like crazy!

Two hens that were yelping, flew down around the usual time, but the other birds took at least 20 more minutes to fly down, and when they did, they went a long ways from where they were roosted.

Never heard a gobble from the roost, but after fly down there were toms all over the place. (just not in front of us)

Anyone else ever experience them putting while on the roost? Do you think maybe a coyote was sniffing around under them?

I know it wasn't us because we were in our blinds an hour before they woke up.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I know when I walked through a roost, everyone was putting like crazy. Maybe something spooked them during the night so they were weary? 

Don't mean to hijack your thread, but have you seen them fly into their roosting trees? The hens I've watched fall out of the trees constantly. Not the slip, spread your wings and land lightly kind of fall. They will fall out, hit branches on the way down, and then land on their backs. How can I not kill one of these animals when they almost kill themselves?!?!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I know when I walked through a roost, everyone was putting like crazy. Maybe something spooked them during the night so they were weary?
> 
> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but have you seen them fly into their roosting trees? The hens I've watched fall out of the trees constantly. Not the slip, spread your wings and land lightly kind of fall. They will fall out, hit branches on the way down, and then land on their backs. How can I not kill one of these animals when they almost kill themselves?!?!


I've gotten film of quite a few coyotes on my trail camera there, so I'm really convinced that's what had them going.

To answer your other question... I'm not usually THAT close to the roost, and I've never seen them be anything but amazingly graceful considering the size of the bird.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> The hens I've watched fall out of the trees constantly. Not the slip, spread your wings and land lightly kind of fall. They will fall out, hit branches on the way down, and then land on their backs.


That's what happens when you shoot them off the roost. :shock:


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

toasty said:


> That's what happens when you shoot them off the roost. :shock:


 Not to mention it's illegal to shoot one out of a tree. No need to shoot one. I'm waiting for the tom to fall and break its neck. Then I'll just go pick him up and hike out.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I know when I walked through a roost, everyone was putting like crazy. Maybe something spooked them during the night so they were weary?
> 
> Don't mean to hijack your thread, but have you seen them fly into their roosting trees? The hens I've watched fall out of the trees constantly. Not the slip, spread your wings and land lightly kind of fall. They will fall out, hit branches on the way down, and then land on their backs. How can I not kill one of these animals when they almost kill themselves?!?!


Never seen a turkey fall out of a tree but I can understand how it might happen. If the bird lands on a small branch that can't hold its weight it could spin and be upside down before it could respond. Makes sense that it wouldn't open its wings and risk damage. Turkey's(and other birds) feet tighten around a branch automatically as it squats down...that's how they stay put on a branch while they sleep...but if the branch is to small for the feet to clamp onto, down they go. Once they get settled onto a good sized branch they won't fall off. I've watch them many times fly into the roost and have never seen one fall. Normally they will shuffle around until they find just the right branch and then settle in for the night. Sometimes in the morning they will branch hop just before flydown, they do this to get facing the right direction or to find a clear path down.
As to the putting on the roost, yeah, something disturbed them...coyote, hawk, owl, hunter??


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

BPturkeys said:


> Never seen a turkey fall out of a tree but I can understand how it might happen. If the bird lands on a small branch that can't hold its weight it could spin and be upside down before it could respond. Makes sense that it wouldn't open its wings and risk damage. Turkey's(and other birds) feet tighten around a branch automatically as it squats down...that's how they stay put on a branch while they sleep...but if the branch is to small for the feet to clamp onto, down they go. Once they get settled onto a good sized branch they won't fall off. I've watch them many times fly into the roost and have never seen one fall. Normally they will shuffle around until they find just the right branch and then settle in for the night. Sometimes in the morning they will branch hop just before flydown, they do this to get facing the right direction or to find a clear path down.
> As to the putting on the roost, yeah, something disturbed them...coyote, hawk, owl, hunter??


Wouldn't have been a hunter... there was only one other guy on the mountain, and he didn't show up until just before fly down.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had deer and cattle spook em on the roost. As well as coyotes, dogs, and bobcats.

In a lifetime of hunting I also have never saw one fall out of a tree unless it had help. :mrgreen:

I've saw a couple fly up and land on branches that wouldn't support them, they usually just flap over to another one and then get settled in for the night.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yo Mojo, good to hear from you again. Have you had a good spring chasing gobblers?


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Falling out of the tree ? About as much chance of that as there is that one will look up at the sky and drown in the rain .

Putting on the roost? Something was there to spook them.


----------

